# Is dark gray attic insulation ok? Is it worth replacing with batt insulation?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's blown in cellulose ---perfectly fine insulation---I suggest you add more as 5" is not enough for r-38 ----


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> That's blown in cellulose ---perfectly fine insulation---I suggest you add more as 5" is not enough for r-38 ----


+1

Not even close. You really should shoot for an R-50 at that.


----------



## entropyjx (Nov 22, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> That's blown in cellulose ---perfectly fine insulation---I suggest you add more as 5" is not enough for r-38 ----


If I put another 5 inches, it'll be really high and might poor out of the attic entrance?

Is Batt better or worse insulation? I really like how it's so neat and not loose.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

entropyjx said:


> If I put another 5 inches, it'll be really high and might poor out of the attic entrance?
> 
> Is Batt better or worse insulation? I really like how it's so neat and not loose.



Make a plywood collar if you want to---


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Make a plywood collar if you want to---


+1

Make a wall around the scuttle of plwood, cardboard, or rigid foam. Pretty much anything will work but the woods will be more structural if you are leaning on them much to get up there.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Or even 1 batt of r30 or 38


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A belated "Welcome to the forums!" to a neighbor just North of me.

WA State has it's own "Energy Code" -a little tougher than IRC. Page #55, here: http://www.energy.wsu.edu/Documents/2009%20WSEC%20Chapters%201-10.pdf R-49 is minimum, the guys here are "right-on"!

Air seal by raking the existing out of the way, to reuse. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEV_sFpJPB8DwLjAd-t6PJoO842EQ&cad=rja

Gary


----------

